# Rat in a guinea pig cage??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Would it be possible to keep an adult male rat in a guinea pig cage or would the bar spacing be too large??
I worry that Echo's cage isnt suitable anymore. Its hard to grab him through the tiny doors (he hates being picked up!) and I worry he is going to fall off the shelves and hurt himself. He is quite doddery now and has fallen at least once before. Poor lad landed on his back and got wedged between his food bowl and the side of the cage. The floor space would be the same for both cages.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I reckon it'd make the perfect retirement cage for him. Is there any reason he's on his own? If he's the last of your rats and you can't have/don't want anymore I understand lol just wondering.

Anyway, when my Joey was the last remaining of my first two, he lived in a guinea pig cage with a towel or fleece on the floor and it was lovely and comfy and clean for him. I think it'd be great!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think a small rat could get through the bars of my guinea pig cage but I had it meshed for the mice anyway so when I used it as a hospital cage it was ok.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Django is in the guinea pig cage which is meshed as the does get through. He is waiting to be neutured and going in with the girls in the explorer


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks, I might give it a go! If I pop him in it on the floor of the spare room he will be safe if he does manage to escape. Although I dont think he will, he is a big lad who is rather too fond of his doggy biscuits!!LOL
He is my last rat and is just over 2 and a half, sadly his brother died of a possible brain tumor about a year ago. Im afraid I have been totally put off rats as my last 2 lots were so unfriendly. They all came from pet shops but the rats I had prior to that were really sweet so I def need a looooooooong break from rat keeping!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwh that's unfortunate...I've never had a nasty rat, and all of them or their parents had originated from pet shops (came to me via rescue).
Hope Echo enjoys his new bachelor pad!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

this is why people shouldn't buy from pet shops as they don't handle the rats.better off getting from a registered rat breeder or rescue if u think of getting anymore in future.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely, the reason why their temperaments are so poor is because not only are their parents not chosen for temperament and health, the poor things haven't been handled at all prior to coming home. They're kept in small plastic tubs with their mum, not handled, tipped or scooped into boxes for transport across the country to various pet shops - far too young to be leaving home (4-5 weeks), then tipped into glass tanks in the pet shop, where anyone can come and poke at them....then grabbed by their tail and plonked in a box to come home.

Any good breeder handles from soon after birth, and regularly up until they're ready for rehoming (at 7 weeks or more).

It's sad that you dont want rats again, and I know that feeling - our first rats couldn't be handled, and one of them lived til he was 43 months. It's not their fault though - and if you go to a good breeder or rescue, you'll find lovely licky rats needing homes, who could change your mind!

With regards the cage, how big is he? If he's over 450g+, then he should be ok with 1" bar spacing.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I know some are lovley. I had an accidental litter many years ago and kept 4 of the babies who were just so friendly and such fun! Last time I looked for rats my local rescue had none (they never have any) and I couldnt find a breeder locally. I dont think I would bother again unless I could find a decent breeder.
NM, I will look after Echo in his old age! He may not like to be touched but he will come to you for treats and I have ordered him a little sofa today so he can sleep in comfort!!:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I know some are lovley. I had an accidental litter many years ago and kept 4 of the babies who were just so friendly and such fun! Last time I looked for rats my local rescue had none (they never have any) and I couldnt find a breeder locally. I dont think I would bother again unless I could find a decent breeder.
> NM, I will look after Echo in his old age! He may not like to be touched but he will come to you for treats and I have ordered him a little sofa today so he can sleep in comfort!!:thumbup:


So sorry about the loss of your other rat to a tumour, I can say from personal experience that rescue rats are so much sweeter natured than pet shop rats & I'll never be buying rats from pet shops again. I can PM you a breeder's websit who's in Kent if you like


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks but I think after Echo Im def going to have a break from rats. 
I'll probably get more one day though, they are the most entertaining rodents.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Thanks but I think after Echo Im def going to have a break from rats.
> I'll probably get more one day though, they are the most entertaining rodents.


But but but, just look at this face, how could you not have rattys in your life .


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

*wails with jealousy at blue rattigans"

all 7 of my rats are pets at home adoption rats.
3 are really friendly ( with a lot of work)
1 isn't too bad but doesnt really like to be held
1 is blind so is skittish
1 is very nervous and skittish
1 is EVIL in silver fawn form!

TBH i sometimes wish I had a massive group of cuddly, licky rats, but I can't expect that from rescues from a pet shop. they are all individual and differant personalities which i do love.

I just have to keep working on the nervous ones.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive got one pet shop rat whos breeder I know but she is still nervous, not bitey at all but she doesnt enjoy human company, I also have one [email protected] adopted rat who is a complete angel who adores everyone despite having very little human contact before (she was living with a tank of males ) I got her but I think shes an exception to the rule, the rest are mostly breeders rats and incredibly licky but I also have my seven rescue/adopted rats who are proper people rats too.... come to think of it Im totally spoilt arent I :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Two of my rats have come from pets at home adoptions, one doesn't like being picked up but isn't vicious at all, and the other is a real people rat, though not the cuddliest.

Three were from a rescue, they were born there, and actually aren't that keen on being handled either, they just like doing their own thing and I'm fine with that, they still love me when there's food around lol.

All my young'uns, I rescued myself! I was looking for a doe and ended up with her and 7 babies! They've all grown up to be licky, outgoing, very entertaining little fuzzlets, I still have 5 of them (and mum!) here!

My latest two were badly bred, their mother wasn't ready and it was accidental. They were very skittish at first, but I think my confident girlie (one of the babies from the paragraph above!) has brought them out of their shells. None are nasty in the slightest and I've never had a proper bite!

I reckon it might be better to search out babies next time that have been born in the care of a private rescue, they are more likely to be well socialized, and in need of a good home. :thumbup:


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

You have to remember that PAH adoptions are often just rats they couldn't sell because of poor temperament and getting too old. And although they say the money goes to charity, what they dont say is that they set up their own charity, so the money goes back into PAH pockets.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> You have to remember that PAH adoptions are often just rats they couldn't sell because of poor temperament and getting too old. And although they say the money goes to charity, what they dont say is that they set up their own charity, so the money goes back into PAH pockets.


Grrrr!!!!!  That is appalling!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> You have to remember that PAH adoptions are often just rats they couldn't sell because of poor temperament and getting too old. And although they say the money goes to charity, what they dont say is that they set up their own charity, so the money goes back into PAH pockets.


They usually deny this but when I got Cookie (I was collecting 'him' for someone else till he turned out to be her) I confronted the sales person and said she looks too small to be as old as the label says and he said "she must be cos we dont put them into adoption bit till they reach 12 weeks and its obvious they arent going to sell"


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I kept Hermelin and his son Rantipole in a guinea-pig cage when Hermelin became old & doddery. They were big boys so couldn't get through the bars.

I did have a very large igloo in there (the plastic ones that look like a small castle) so that Ranty, the younger one, could climb up there and sleep if he wished, and added a shelf for him as well.

Another good 'retirement bungalow' for oldies is the Ferplast Tubeline Mary cage.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> You have to remember that PAH adoptions are often just rats they couldn't sell because of poor temperament and getting too old. And although they say the money goes to charity, what they dont say is that they set up their own charity, so the money goes back into PAH pockets.


this maybe the case in many, but our [email protected] donate to a local animal rescue centre.
most of mine are unwanted litters bought in from pregnant rats, though one is an "ex-shelf" rat that didnt sell and two were just dumped.

i like my [email protected]


----------

